# Gibraltar Chucks ?



## mtnlvr (Jan 3, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with Gibraltar chucks?  I'm looking for a 6" 4 jaw independent without spending a lot.
They seem to be mid priced, I just wonder about the quality.  Is it possible to find a new 4 jaw without spending
$600 and up.  Prices seem to have jumped in the past couple of months.
Thanks


----------



## darkzero (Jan 3, 2015)

Gibraltar does not makes chucks, they are just rebranded with their name. Most if not all are Chinese imports. Gibraltar is an Enco/MSC house brand. If MSC carries the chuck you're looking at you can call them and ask what the COO is, they'll have no problem telling you.

I personally would not buy a Gibraltar branded chuck as you'll probably just be paying for a mark up. If a China chuck is not an issue for you, check out Gator/Fuerda chucks. They're the nices China chucks available, great value for the price.


----------



## mtnlvr (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------

